# Alton's doing spices tonight...



## monstah (Dec 6, 2007)

11pm - Good Eats - Food Network 

Episode Detail: Spice Capades 

Alton Brown cooks with spices. Included: selection and storage; grinding tools. Also: spice origins


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Monstah!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 6, 2007)

thankx dude........just put it in my reminder cat. in my cable box

CRAP tho.........L&O C.I. is supposed to run over.......hmmmmm

gotta LOVE the prev. button on the remote......makes back and forth channel changing MUCH easier.....hehe


----------



## flash (Dec 6, 2007)

Hopefully the football game will be over by then.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Did someone say "Spices?" The Banquet of my Taste Buds...

Flash, you're killing me with that picture. Everytime I see it, I wanna take a drink of cold water. Some guys have all the luck!


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 6, 2007)

It's a good one.....it's been on my Tivo for a while now!  If you can't wait until 11:00, though, you can watch it on YouTube right now:


----------



## walking dude (Dec 6, 2007)

LOLOL......good one flash


----------



## flash (Dec 7, 2007)

you should have seen the rainbow trout in the pool and me with no fishing rod


----------



## walking dude (Dec 7, 2007)

WOW...........drill/screw gun to help with grinding pepper WOW


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 7, 2007)

Yea, but what he doesn't tell you, is that if you run it too long, you have a dull grinder, possibly in a couple of pieces.  Yes, I tried it.

I grind all of my spices in a cheap coffee grinder.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 7, 2007)

so do i.......have for years..........i just thought the idea was neat.........he is ALWAYS scheming


----------



## camp_cookie (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks.  I caught the last few minutes of it, but I set my DVR to get the replay.


----------



## richtee (Dec 7, 2007)

Not having the NFL network <Very minor annoyance> I spent last night mostly  running my own Alton-Fest. Thanks for the Youtube links in the other thread. and did include tonight's show too. Now I gotta cook something!


----------

